# Organic and/or Not genetically altered wheat flour.



## Lilycatherine

I intend to start baking my bread with wheat that is organic and has not been altered. The only place I have found for organic is King Arthur. Does anyone else know of a good source?? I like King Arthur a lot but shudder to think how much shipping I will have to pay. Thanks for any thoughts you may have.


----------



## tinknal

I'm pretty sure that there is no GMO wheat.


----------



## Horseyrider

That's my understanding; they haven't gotten to GMO wheat. Yet.

KAF is excellent quality. Many groceries around here sell it. I can get it at Jewel, Whole Foods, Schnuck's, Kroger, etc.


----------



## mammabooh

Are you saying that you're going to buy organic flour, or the wheat berries? If you're planning to buy the flour, I'd ask you to reconsider if you're able. Bread made from home-ground wheat is totally different (and has much better taste and nutrition) from home-baked bread made with bought flour.


----------



## Silverstar7337

I have been making bread with store bought while wheat for six months and it tastes so much better than store bought any day!! It's also ten times cheaper! I recently sprouted my own wheat berries, dried them, ground them into flour and made a loaf. It was a bit gummy and did not rise as much... Do any of you have suggestions for sprouted wheat or for home ground wheat flours? Hope this helps the original poster and me


----------



## madness

My food co-op carries Rocky Mountain Milling organic flours. I've found their bread flour to be superior to the regular bread flour at the grocery - it appears to have more gluten.

I'm also fortunate enough to have a local farmer that carries organic wheat flour but I tend to save that stuff for special things because it is expensive!

If you don't want to pay shipping, you'll have to buy locally. Where are you located - that might help us! My regular grocery store carries organic King Arthur.

There are also a couple of places that will run specials to ship for free. My neighbors have gotten together a few times to order specialty sprouted flours when they do a free shipping special when you order something like 25 lbs. (http://www.organicsproutedflour.net/onlineStore.html)


----------



## Lilycatherine

Thanks for all of you information. I will continue my quest. One of my friends owns a health food store and is an expert in organic growing and herbs and the whole genetic business. According to her the flour was genetically modified starting about 15 years ago and it has spread until the only flour she recommended was the organic King Arthur. I have baked my bread for about 10 years and like King Arthur too but hate the shipping charges. She really thinks we should all be using Spelt for our bread ans says if you mix a bit of potato flakes in along it improves the breads texture. When I have made spelt bread it was more the coarse texture of cornbread. I haven't tried the potato suggestion yet. Anyway I live in southern Indiana and the Schnuck's grocery does not carry the organic flour. None of the other stores carry it at all.


----------



## Lazy J

Lilycatherine said:


> Thanks for all of you information. I will continue my quest. One of my friends owns a health food store and is an expert in organic growing and herbs and the whole genetic business. *According to her the flour was genetically modified starting about 15 years ago and it has spread until the only flour she recommended was the organic King Arthur. *I have baked my bread for about 10 years and like King Arthur too but hate the shipping charges. She really thinks we should all be using Spelt for our bread ans says if you mix a bit of potato flakes in along it improves the breads texture. When I have made spelt bread it was more the coarse texture of cornbread. I haven't tried the potato suggestion yet. Anyway I live in southern Indiana and the Schnuck's grocery does not carry the organic flour. None of the other stores carry it at all.



Your "expert" is wrong. Wheat grown in the United States is NOT, I repeat NOT, GMO.


----------



## madness

Lazy J said:


> Your "expert" is wrong. Wheat grown in the United States is NOT, I repeat NOT, GMO.


As it turns out, wheat grown ANYWHERE is not GMO. I wasn't sure off the top of my head so did a little research.

In 2002, a strain was developed and an application filed but it was withdrawn. 

http://www.gmo-compass.org/eng/database/plants/78.wheat.html


----------



## Lazy J

madness said:


> *As it turns out, wheat grown ANYWHERE is not GMO.* I wasn't sure off the top of my head so did a little research.
> 
> In 2002, a strain was developed and an application filed but it was withdrawn.
> 
> http://www.gmo-compass.org/eng/database/plants/78.wheat.html


Yet another case of someone not letting the facts get in the way of their argument!


----------



## romysbaskets

I had a generous friend bring me a 40 lb bucket of Wheat berries and an old electric mill...which is just awesome as a gift. I hope to get a hand turning one as well but for making bread, it is just the best. My recommendation to save some money if you are going to use wheat flour alot....get a grinder and buy the berries instead.... It is not even comparible to the cost of a good wheat flour you buy which tend to cost a lot and like others have said, more nutritious and tastes better to grind your own. I have not sprouted mine, just grind it into a light flour to use. I also grind up Flax Seed and oatmeal for breads....just so handy to have one of these grinders.


----------



## Lilycatherine

That makes me so very happy!! Thank you all so very much. I will certainly rest easier as you have reassured me greatly!!! I will also certainly know to inquire here in the future when in doubt. You all hold a wealth of information. Many thanks again!!


----------



## gailbaker

Lazy J said:


> Your "expert" is wrong. Wheat grown in the United States is NOT, I repeat NOT, GMO.


You should look into this and do more research. Just because people use the wrong terminology does not mean that wheat hasn't changed.

Organic wheat is wheat with lipstick and still poison


----------

